# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  S4 Trial

## KyleJumpjets

Hey guys, starting my S4 trial today. I won't be posting daily updates but I do plan to give regular updates on my experience/results/sides.
25 yo
5'11
190
14% 
7 years training experience
Several oral only cycles  :Tear: 

My bottle of s4 from lion is good for 30 days @ 50 mg ed. I plan to start the first week @25 mg ed and then adjust based on my results/sides.

I also have a bottle of tor ready to go for pct(if I decide to do one) as well as letro on standby in case the worst happens! 

I'll keep u bros updated..  :Smilie:

----------


## Rick1796

good luck annd keep us updated.

----------


## tballz

Looking forward to this.

----------


## gaz420

subscribed  :Smilie:

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Hey guys. Im back after 3 days @ 25mg ed. Nothing too significant to report just yet. Good work outs, pretty decet pumps. (Running this s4 alone with out any other supps with the exception of some otc fat burners and regular whey protein.)

No weights today but tonight I went for a 5 km run. I hadnt ran in over 6 weeks but tonight felt great and I finished strong. Looking forward to seeing how this stuff may improve my endurance. Delts and some cardio tomorrow after noon.

This stuff tastes just awful, so I just wash it down with some water and the taste goes away in a few minutes.

I'll keep the posts coming more often once it starts to kick in.

----------


## gaz420

Awesome. I started my S4 1 day before you. @ 50mg ed.
feeling nothing special atm

----------


## KyleJumpjets

I think I'm wasting my time with 25mg ed. I'll bump mine up to 50 mg as well. Gaz did u get yours from lion? Is it yellow colour and tasting like poison?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Ok so I bumped it up to 50mg today. I swear I can feel gyno flaring up. How upsetting! I'm very disappointed

----------


## cousinD

Wouldn't think you'd get any gyno. That's a new one. 50-75mg is what I ran at last year. Had a good bump in endurance but that was about it. I'd go outside and come back in and everything was yellow plus I couldn't see shiz at night! Tasted so bad I thought maybe I got a bottle of radiator fluid instead but back in the day everything tasted awful so I would consider it a "throwback to the 80's!" Interested in hearing more about your experience!

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Maybe the gyno is all in my head but i definately know what gyno feels like. Not sure what to do next! Did u get urs from lion?

----------


## gaz420

hey mate.
umm no i didnt get it from lion, but lion is very reputable or so i've been told. but yes it is a yellow oily like substance lol taste like something in between rat poison and fly spray. also ive been dropping my dose to 25mg on days i dont work out. 
I have noticed during the last couple of reps i haven't struggled as much prior to starting S4' however it could all just be in my head. I haven't heard anything about S4 bringing on gyno.. then again im not an expert.. i'll give you a heads up when the sides kick in as im 1 day ahead lol

----------


## Necrosaro

Got mine from lion and no nip problems at all for me.

----------


## gaz420

Hey Kyle. just wondering are you gonna run a PCT after your cycle?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Yeah man I plan on doing a quick pct. I read that this stuff can be mildly suppresive. Better safe than sorry I guess. I'm going to keep running this @ 50mg on training days and 25 mg on rest days. 5 days in and nothing too crazy yet. I'm going for a run in a bit. I'll tell ya all how it went later

----------


## gaz420

i came back from gym just before and dude im definatly feeling a difference now much stronger! i also feel like it gives me energy or inspiration when i take it about an hour before working out.
also hate to tell you bu late lastnight i got a message on my phone and when the phone light came on the screen looked all yellow instead of being white. :S must be the sides starting to kick in just that yellow screen it looked pretty funny lol

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Nothing too crazy yet. When I ran last night there definitely yellow hazes around lights.

----------


## Big_gRunt

I don't think S4 is worth it. Pretty sure all it does is block the receptors that normally uptake DHT (I say that because I know what it feels like, not because I have scientific backing). Which means you've got some excess DHT floating around with no where to go. Tastes like mouthwash mixed with floor cleaner or epoxy resin. My prostate became weak while on it and ever since my body composition has been worse (a little more fat). It's been suggested that I didn't use enough...but I'm happy to throw out my remaining bottle rather than use it.

----------


## gaz420

how much were you running on your cycle may i ask? 
So far its not affecting my sex life at all.

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Ok bros this stuff is really starting to kick in. My vision is definately getting a strong tint of yellow at all light sources. Solid workouts and good pumps with great endurance. Not too much strength gains. Maybe some libido loss  :Frown:

----------


## gaz420

yeah i got the yellow vision thing going on too pretty heavy. bit worried bout my libido now, ill let you know if anything changes

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Aw shit bro I was hoping this sick yellow s4 was gonna amp up my sex drive... We are only 1 week in dude! If I see so much yellow at night time I wonder what it will be like 2 weeks from now!

----------


## liftsmore

So at 50mg/day you are getting the vision sides?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Yeah man I sure am... It was funny at first but now its annoying. Especially adjusting to light contrasts.. Haha my whole world is turning yellow :S

----------


## flybynight

Was just about to start my first S4 cycle... but I'm on a regular TRT and HGH low dose plan as well. Drawbacks to doing Test C 100mg per week along with S4 for a month? Or should I just nuke the TRT dose altogether. HGH I actually have a prescription for as I have adult growth hormone deficiency... so really its just to keep my HGH levels normal. Of course, I can lower or raise it as needed... I'm at a low dose of Test, so I have no plans on PCT... Thoughts any one? Appreciate it.

----------


## gaz420

Lmao kyle! so true. It'll be interesting how the rest of the cycle goes...
flybynight i wouldnt be able to help you as i haven't run HGH or Test C sorry mate

----------


## KyleJumpjets

For all those who may still be interested, I bumped my dose up to 75mg tonight. Had a great workout, no real strength gains but I definately have a lot more endurance in the gym. Also my muscles feel alot fuller and stimulated daily. Im feeling slightly bigger. I;ll check tomorrow if my body weight has changed. Definately some fat loss has been noted, so thats a plus  :Smilie:  Things are still very yellow and my night vision sux, but I've learned to live with it.

I think im going to keep my dose at 75 mg ed until my bottle is complete. I guess i'll make my personal judgement on s4 upon completion of the bottle.

To gaz: any updates? Curious as to your progress. It's cool that we both started at roughly the same time so to give the bros on these forums some more insight on 'sarms ' 


Jumpjets  :Shoot:

----------


## gaz420

sick one. I've already bumped my non workout days to 50mg i was thinkiing about bumping it up too.. i guess you can be the guinea pig haha i'll join you at 75mg if it goes well for you.
yeah workouts are really intense for me i have gotten strength gains nothing HUGE but.. as for my libido, its going great ive had no problems with getting it up or being sexually aroused etc. 
I've gained .4kg but then again that could have been my diet because I changed that when i started my S4..

Side effects so far are very tolerable. I'll be 2 weeks in on monday and from other peoples blogs thats when the side effects get crazy so i'll let you know how it goes.

P.S VERY interested in the 75mg bump

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Quick update for whoever is still keeping track. 75mg ed. Really good and intense workouts. Minor strength gain yet large increase in intensity and pumps. Muscles feel fuller and harder throughout the day. Noticeable libido increase this weekend. What a great feeling! As far as the vision sides go I am definately seeing most sources of light in a yellow or light greenish hue, pretty wierd I think. My night vision is still trashed. I feel sorry for my eyes...

----------


## gaz420

Hey mate, im gonna start my bump to 75mg too..
Exactly 2 weeks in now. reasonably happy with progress. i wanna see what gains can be achieved in 2 weeks with 75mg as compared to 50mg.
very little to no extra fat loss, but workouts are great and strength gains is pretty minor but constant. Im really not having that much problems with the visual side effects, they seem to only noticeably kick in after dark, haven't bumped into any tables i haven't seen etc. light to dark adjustment is a bit slower only about 10seconds though. 

I'll let you know how 75mg gets along with me.  :Smilie:

----------


## sixoner

hows it going fellas?? you guys blind yet or what LOL

any significant weight/strength gains?? fat loss??

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Hey guys. About two and a half weeks in so far. 75mg ed. My whole world has turned yellow in the evening and my night vision is garbage. Excellent workouts and muscle density. Can't say I've gained much if any extra muscle, but they do feel full and hard which is nice  :Wink: . Had to take a week and a half off of cardio due to an ankle injury.. But I do feel like I'm burning fat pretty well. Slight strength boost and endurance is wayyy up. It just feels like I can keep going in the gym all night! I think 75 mg is a good dose for me @190-195. Tempted to go to 100 but I'll keep it @ 75 for now. I think I have about 40% of the bottle left, maybe less. Perhaps I'll do the home stretch @ 100mg!

Gaz, any updates bro?

----------


## gaz420

Hey guys the vision issues are Very noticeable but not blinding.. but yeah positives im getting are decent strength increase like i've pumped my weights up. and its helping my cardio heaps feels like i could jog all night! It hasn't effected my libido in any good/bad ways which is a good thing.. also muscles are pretty hard which im loving lol.

I've only got 11 days left in cycle and my bottle is nearly about 60% full, however the S4 im running is bottled as 100mg/ml 30ml bottle.
If it stays at this pace of vision and positives then I would run it again. pretty happy overall with S4 at this stage pros outweigh the cons for me!

----------


## gaz420

1 week left.. im dropping my dosage back to 50mg ed because 75mg gave me some serious increases in the vision sides, made driving at night very hard. especially looking through tinted windows, and as i do alot of night driving for work this is unacceptable lol.
Strength is still great, muscles sexually arousingly hard. ha im finding that S4 is giving me awesome energy in the gym.
I'd recommended 50mg as a base start and if your body isn't getting vision sides badly then bump as needed..

How you going kyle?

----------


## sixoner

size?? you guys gaining weight/size?? a bag of pretzels and a cup of black coffee gives you energy in the gym without going blind...

you boys growing or whats up???????

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Ok well there hasn't been much size gain at all. Muscle fullness and hardness but no mass gains.. Good energy and endurance. My vision sides are really frustrating me. The amount of strength/size gains vs sides/ price isn't worth it to me. I'll save that judgement until after I'm done

----------


## sixoner

right on bro..this is pretty much consistent with every other log I have read on anadrine.. hopefully you haven't suppressed yourself too much and recover successfully and quickly afterward.

----------


## gaz420

Little to nothing in size increase difference that i would get if i wasn't on S4, my strength increase was pretty decent. As for weight I've actually lost weight but thats because over the past month i've been focusing on my cardio and losing body fat which i have found S4 to be helpful. More so in Cardio then body fat loss though..

----------


## bass

> Ok well there hasn't been much size gain at all. Muscle fullness and hardness but no mass gains.. Good energy and endurance. My vision sides are really frustrating me. The amount of strength/size gains vs sides/ price isn't worth it to me. I'll save that judgement until after I'm done


that was my conclusion too bro. now that i am on TRT 200mgs of test cyp a week, no comparison! save your money and get the real stuff! S4 will do all the things you've mentioned, but mostly was noticeable in fat lose and strength gain for me, but like you said, its not enough to offset the sides and price!

----------


## dru23

so what exactly are all the sides of s4?

----------


## dru23

and out of curiosity does it actually raise test levels? or just do similar things as test without actually raising test levels?

----------


## gaz420

Sides i got was:
- Light to Dark adjustment would take a noticeable amount of time to adjust. (like walking into a pitch black room and turning on the light took me 30-40 secs to fully adjust, looks like you just stared at the sun)
- Any white based lighting would look yellow sometimes very yellow and sometimes mild.
- When i stare at my computer screen in the dark, around the screen where the darkness is, it looks like tingling lights (very hard to describe, anyone thats been on S4 knows what i mean)

As for raising test levels i never did any BW so i cannot note on that.

----------


## bass

Wait until you see the SARMs demons! Freaky!

----------


## gaz420

I saw none of these so called demons lol
But weren't you running the badboy on 100-150mg?

----------


## bass

yes, the demons showed up two weeks after i stopped the cycle!

----------


## gaz420

oh shit! i've finished my cycle as of tonight.. are they atleast sexy female demons?

----------


## bass

if that was the case I'd run S4 all the time! you will see one on the left, one on the right and one in front of you!

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Wait, what the hell!?

----------


## Necrosaro

^ It was about the shadow demons Kyle and asked if they were sexy which bass was just making a joke about it. I got the same thing when I cycled awhile ago. Sarms were not worth it to me in the long run.

----------


## KyleJumpjets

Sorry about the long delay. Better late than never I guess. Overall, s4 was not worth it to me. I enjoyed gains in endurance and maybe a little strength. I was able to do a lot of cardio on s4, so I experienced some nice fat loss. Overall I was disappointed in any mass/strength gains however. 

The vision sides came on pretty fast and pretty strong. Initially it was kinda funny and I was excited that the s4 was kicking in but it soon became really annoying and then quite the handicap! Oh yeah, the taste was something like epoxy or glue. Yuck!

To conclude, s4 was not worth the prices/sides vs results. I hope this log was somewhat informative to those who have subscribed. I'm glad gaz was able to get in on it as well and add some perspective. 

I'm currently doing my pct of torem, bloodwork upon completion.

----------


## bass

> Sorry about the long delay. Better late than never I guess. Overall, s4 was not worth it to me. I enjoyed gains in endurance and maybe a little strength. I was able to do a lot of cardio on s4, so I experienced some nice fat loss. Overall I was disappointed in any mass/strength gains however. 
> 
> The vision sides came on pretty fast and pretty strong. Initially it was kinda funny and I was excited that the s4 was kicking in but it soon became really annoying and then quite the handicap! Oh yeah, the taste was something like epoxy or glue. Yuck!
> 
> To conclude, s4 was not worth the prices/sides vs results. I hope this log was somewhat informative to those who have subscribed. I'm glad gaz was able to get in on it as well and add some perspective. 
> 
> I'm currently doing my pct of torem, bloodwork upon completion.


i agree!

----------


## gaz420

Absolutely right, although i will be running it again just to finish the bottle.. gotta get my moneys worth!
S4 was great for burning body fat on me, I've actually lost weight even though i took S4 to gain more weight in the first place lol 
I did cardio 6 days a week though so i did work really hard for it, so I'm not sure how much the S4 contributed..

----------


## bass

that was my experience too, lost lost of fat while on it. i think this compound should be used primarily for fat loss not muscle gain.

----------


## gearbox

i wouldnt touch the stuff, knowing you get that vision issue. Crazy stuff guys

----------


## GGot FFina?

Excellent thread guys!

Just about all the research i have done on this stuff before jumping in and ordering, made me more and more turned off by what i was reading. I am starting to believe this was a compound that looked promising on paper, and once fully completed, did not deliver like expected. There are many drugs that have had this outcome..

----------

